# DT Swiss x 1800 oder Mavic Crossride??



## oschmitt86 (7. September 2010)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen bei der Frage welcher der neue Laufradsatz sein soll??
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rädern?


----------



## stefansls (7. September 2010)

Ich würd die Red Metal 5 nehmen. MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (7. September 2010)

In meiner Gewichtsklasse (tutti completti: 90kg) hat der Crossride 2X versagt.


----------



## oschmitt86 (7. September 2010)

Über die Fulcrum hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht. Liegt aber ja in der gleichen Kategorie.


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2010)

Fulcrum=laut!

Ansonsten findest du viel im Laufradforum über die Suchfunktion 

gruesse


----------



## JAY85 (8. September 2010)

@ Oli
Fahre die DT Swiss X1900 und bin nach über 2000KM sehr zufrieden damit. Da die X1800 nochmal 100g leichter sind , denk ich das es eine gute Wahl wäre.

Gruß de Jay mim Fullay


----------



## Problem (8. September 2010)

was heisst den fulcrum = laut? Lauter Freilauf?


----------



## oschmitt86 (8. September 2010)

@jay
Jou weiss ich doch du Pistenraudi!


----------



## Haarddremel (8. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> In meiner Gewichtsklasse (tutti completti: 90kg) hat der Crossride 2X versagt.



Laut DT Swiss ist der X 1800 nur bis 90 kg freigegeben. Dies gilt für das 2010er und 2011er Modell.

Die Infos findest du auf der entsprechenden Seite zum Produkt. Die Infos für 2011 aber nur, wenn du die englischsprachige Oberfläche gewählt hast.

Ich habe den X 1800 im letzten Jahr gefahren, ebenso den Crossride SLR. Beides schöne LRS, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme damit.

Zurzeit fahre ich den M 1600, auch hier kein Grund zur Klage. Zumindest nicht im Bereich von All Mountain.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. September 2010)

abgesehen davon, dass du den thread besser im laufrad-unterforum erstellt hättest, kann man deine frage nicht sinnvoll beantworten, da du weder den einsatzbereich noch dein gewicht angibst.

ein preisbereich (wenngleich der durch die angegebenen laufräder ein wenig eingegrenzt wird) wäre auch interessant. eventuell gibt es ja noch interessante "herkömmliche" (=nicht-systemlaufräder) laufradsätze bei den üblichen verdächtigen (actionsports, vaust).


----------



## vega970 (8. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> In meiner Gewichtsklasse (tutti completti: 90kg) hat der Crossride 2X versagt.



Servus Herr Klinger, hast du Zusatzgewichte im Rucksack
wie die Rennpf...  hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (9. September 2010)

Hallo Herr Vega, einen Rucksack kann man ausziehen.....


----------



## vega970 (9. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Vega, einen Rucksack kann man ausziehen.....



mein Rucksack ist vorne, leider fest installiert  hohoho 

fährst du am Samstag ??

Grüße


----------



## Saarscha (11. September 2010)

Schau doch mal nach dem Shimano XT (WH-M775). Der is relativ leicht, stabil, tubeless-tauglich und relativ günstig (ca 260 Euro)


----------



## JAY85 (12. September 2010)

Ja wäre ne super Alternative.Stimm ich zu


----------



## crazyeddie (16. September 2010)

ist der x1800 eigentlich baugleich zum xr1? vom gewicht her würde es hinkommen.


----------



## RagazziFully (19. Dezember 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ist der x1800 eigentlich baugleich zum xr1? vom gewicht her würde es hinkommen.



Das interessiert mich auch.. Die XR1 gabs ja nur bei Scott bis 2008 oder so. Ich finde die Dinger ganz hübsch und kann günstig einen ungefahrenen Satz bekommen..

Welche Nabe ist da verbaut? Dt 370 / Onyx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (20. Dezember 2010)

HallO!

ich fahre den LRS X1800 seit Oktober, allerdings mit QR15 und X12 Achse. Bin bisher mit den Laufrädern zufrieden!

Er könnte lauter sein, und laut Forum ist das Gewicht immer höher wie 1800gr. 

Ich werde wohl investieren und mir von FelixTheWolf einen Satz bauen lassen.....

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Dezember 2010)

der xr1 hat die aerospeed, die 3mm breiten aerospeichen von dt. die speichenlöcher im flansch sind dafür ab werk geschlitzt. die felge scheint von den maßen her keine bekannte aftermarket-felge von dt zu sein. die naben müssten vom gewicht und geräusch her wohl 370er sein.

ich hab aus faulheit meinen letzten laufradsatz bei felix bauen lassen, würde ich aber rein vom preis her nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## fissenid (20. Dezember 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich hab aus faulheit meinen letzten laufradsatz bei felix bauen lassen, würde ich aber rein vom preis her nicht nochmal machen.



Findest du es ist DA zu teuer????? Also ich finde seine Art sehr nett, und die Preise sind "ok" im Vergleich zu den großen.... in Sachen Preis / Leistung!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nit wie es z.b. bei dem von ihm überall gefragt oder ungefragt angepriesenen acros-naben aussieht, aber mit shimano-naben sind die preise ziemlich verheerend, wofür er natürlich nix kann. 

actionsports wäre in meinem fall 250 euro billiger gewesen, allerdings hatte ich schon bestellt als die die notubes alpine in den konfigurator aufgenommen hatten. natürlich muss man solche billigen versenderlaufräder selbst abdrücken und die speichenspannung homogenisieren, aber einen tensiometer hab ich hier liegen und in den ein zwei stunden arbeit verdiene ich ja nirgendwo 250 euro.

also, versteh das nicht falsch: der laufradsatz ist super, aber ich hätte eben auch 250 euro sparen können und hätte einen mit sicherheit nicht so viel schlechter aufgebauten laufradsatz gehabt. insofern wäre es für mich in bezug auf preis/leistung besser gegangen.


----------

